# Is it possible to port CM Settings to a blur based ROM?



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

Right now I am trying to port the CyanogenMod settings to a deodexed blur based rom, is it possible?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no idea but im currently trying to get the theme Chooser to work which I heard is impossible but I have to try.


----------

